# Sonido con PIC



## Basalto (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola. ¿Como se puede pasar un archivo wav a hex para programar una memoria flash externa?
Me explico, quiero hacer un dispositivo como en una gasolinera que cuando sueltas la manguera de carburante un voz te dice "A elegido Diésel" por ejemplo.
Lo que tengo pensado es grabar la voz, a través de un micrófono y guardarlo en el PC en WAV, este archivo sin comprimir(ya que ocupa poco y no es necesario) programarlo en una memoria flash externa de 8MB. Para después con un PIC reproducir el sonido. 
¿Que programa puede utilizar para traducir el sonido en un hex para manejar con un PIC?
Un saludo


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 26, 2012)

No es mi intención desilusionarte, pero reproducir la voz o sonidos muy complejos directamente con un pic es muy complejo por el tipo de ondas. En cambio en muy sencillo crear sonidos tipo el clásico 'bip' usando librerias. Si queres hacer eso de reproducir una voz humana, te diría que vayas viendo otros integrados que hacen eso y lo manejas desde el pic.
Saludos


----------



## tannke (Feb 26, 2012)

No es tan difícil, el sonido se puede generar con PWM y un filtro pasabajos.

proyecto de suky
http://www.micros-designs.com.ar/re...wav-desde-sd-card-mas-analizador-de-espectro/ 

y aquí también hablan de ello
http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=35508.0

saludos


----------



## Basalto (Feb 26, 2012)

Gracias, voy a ver lo que puedo hacer. Un saludo


----------



## Romyggar (Feb 28, 2012)

No se si sea muy tarde, pero en esta página hay un software que precisamente hace lo que tu deseas: convertir audio a hex! (mas exactamente a un stream de datos pwm)

http://www.romanblack.com/picsound.htm.


----------



## Basalto (Feb 29, 2012)

romyggar dijo:


> No se si sea muy tarde, pero en esta página hay un software que precisamente hace lo que tu deseas: convertir audio a hex! (mas exactamente a un stream de datos pwm)
> 
> http://www.romanblack.com/picsound.htm.



Gracias, es exactamente lo que buscaba. Un saludo


----------



## Romyggar (Mar 29, 2012)

Basalto dijo:


> Gracias, es exactamente lo que buscaba. Un saludo



Me alegra que te haya servido Basalto, ahi está toda la teoría básica, algunos diagramas esquemáticos y algunas herramientas de software ya listas para iniciarse en el mundo del Sonido PWM con PICmicro.

Aqui hay un ejemplo de la calidad de sonido que se puede lograr con esta técnica:


----------



## Nano24 (Oct 11, 2012)

romyggar dijo:


> Me alegra que te haya servido Basalto, ahi está toda la teoría básica, algunos diagramas esquemáticos y algunas herramientas de software ya listas para iniciarse en el mundo del Sonido PWM con PICmicro.
> 
> Aqui hay un ejemplo de la calidad de sonido que se puede lograr con esta técnica:
> 
> Super Chip II



Hola amigo la verdad esta bastante interesante, super genial usar el modulo PWM, yo chequee la pagina y baje el programa, me genera lo que necesito pero como hago para pasarlo al micro? Solo se programar en Picbasic. No entiendo de verdad


----------

